# SHANGHAI | Shanghai Disneyland Expansion | U/C



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Disney - First Model Image by indigoskye, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow..different layout..not like the existing pattern


----------



## thethemeparkguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Construction update:
http://www.thethemeparkguy.com/park/shanghai-disneyland/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Soil and trees handpicked for Disney resort*
17 November 2013
Shanghai Daily

The soil of all green areas in the future Shanghai Disney Resort will consist of nutrient-rich soil tailor-made for a wide variety of trees and plants, including thousands of trees collected from across China to adorn the resort, due to open its gates to the public at the end of 2015.

After entering the resort, visitors will be welcomed by hundreds of magnolias — Shanghai’s city flower — at the main entrance, and hundreds of ginkgo trees will line the boulevards in front of the two Disney-themed hotels.

In total, over 10,000 trees will grace the resort area, which covers 3.9 square kilometers, said Zhou Kun, a senior engineer with the Shanghai Shendi Garden Investment & Construction Co.

All roads and waterways, including the resort’s central lake, will be flanked by trees, ensuring a beautiful green environment while also providing guests with shade and shelter from sun and rain. Apart from the resort’s many themed attractions and entertainment facilities, the Shanghai Disney Resort team is making trees and plants key components of the resort.

“Each tree is part of the storytelling and experience in the Shanghai Disney Resort,” said Joe Parinella, director of landscape architecture for Shanghai Disney Resort. He said they would first design a story for each theme park area and then select trees to match the stories.

The Disney group has laid out strict criteria for the trees: They must be a uniform 23-25 centimeters wide; the trunk should be straight with no more than a 5 percent incline; there must be a crown of four beautifully shaped branches and, of course, the trees must be free of disease and pests.

A team of Chinese and Disney experts scour the suburbs of Shanghai and the far reaches south of the Yangtze River Delta looking for appropriate trees for the Shanghai Disney Resort construction site within the Shanghai International Tourism and Resorts Zone. “At least 80 percent of the trees were selected individually, one by one,” Zhou said. Others were provided by outside nurseries.

Zhou supervises five teams, with six tree-hunters each from China and the United States. The teams have spent over two years collecting trees, and normally, they select only 15 qualified trees for every 100 they inspect.

Starting in 2011, trees earmarked for the Disney Resort were first planted in three temporary gardens nearby the build site, in Pudong New Area’s Chuansha Township.

In one of the gardens, about 4,000 tall trees — all of similar and with similar crowns — are planted in large, round tubs with thin plastic tubes plugged into the soil to carry nutrients to the roots.

Overhead sprinklers water the trees automatically. The area is controlled by computer and monitored by surveillance cameras.

The manufacturing of high-quality planting soil is another key element in creating a unique natural and safe environment, said Lu Chunhui, an engineer with Shendi Garden.

An estimated 1 million cubic meters of the special soil will replace existing soil and will be used throughout green areas to a depth of one and a half meters.

The perfect patented soil was formulated in a joint effort by Shendi and Disney experts who conducted more than 2,000 experiments, using various soils and growing materials from around China.

First soil production line

The team invented the country’s first planting soil production line, combining sand, local soil, organic fertilizer from Hangzhou in Zhejiang Province, and peat from the northeastern province of Jilin — all in exact proportions controlled by computer.

The plant can produce around 30,000 cubic meters a month and, in good weather, output can reach 50,000 cubic meters, said Lu.

The soil production plant covers around 6,400 square meters. Experts monitor the production line and continually stir the materials as they are processed through mixing machines to ensure high quality output.

More than 1,200 tons of raw sand areis arriving every day. As many as 800 tons of peat arrive daily from northeast China. Mixed with local soil and other materials, they are used to create 150 cubic meters an hour of patented-formula soil especially for Shanghai Disney Resort.

Twice a month, production samples are tested at the Garden Research Center under the Chinese Academy of Sciences to ensure all standards are met or exceeded.

“The tailor-made soil offers the best growing environment for the roots of plants,” Lu told Shanghai Daily.

The new, life-giving soil will support 20,000 young trees and millions of shrubs in the 3.9-square-kilometer resort site.

The planting soil, a key component of the resort’s overall horticulture program, will meet or exceed a wide range of key domestic and international soil quality requirements including density, PH level, and amounts of nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium.

In traditional Chinese gardening, soil content is often among the last factors considered, and there are only six basic detection indicators. It is common practice to regularly change some of the soil around trees and plants, replacing it with fresh, nutrient-rich soil.

But for the resort project, the Disney Imagineering team insisted that all soil on site be replaced and that the key soil indicators be increased from 6 to 31.

“Because the Chuansha area is near the sea, the soil is more viscous, or sticky, the water permeability is too weak, and the PH level is too high — not a naturally healthy environment for plants to grow,” Lu said.

So all the soil had to be replaced.

Another production line at the plant will be put into operation in 2014, when 1 million cubic meters of soil will be needed for the gardens in the resort, Zhou said.

Strict criteria for Disney trees:

They must be a uniform 23-25 centimeters wide.

The trunk should be straight with no more than a 5 percent incline.

There must be a crown of four beautifully shaped branches.

The trees must be free of disease and pests.

Magnolia

Q: How many trees will the Shanghai Disney Resort have when it opens in 2015?

A: Over 10,000 trees will adorn the resort, which covers 3.9 square kilometers, in its first phase, targteted to open at the end of 2015.

Q: Which trees will be planted at the entrance of the resort?

A: After entering the resort, visitors will be welcomed by hundreds of Magnolia, which is Shanghai’s city flower, at the main entrance. Hundreds of ginkgoes will line the boulevards in front of the two Disney-themed hotels.

Soils

Q: How much soil will replace the existing soil across the resort?

A: An estimated 1 million cubic meters of the special soil will replace existing soil and will be used throughout green areas to a depth of one and a half meters.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Disney Resort making plans for arrival of visitors*
Shanghai Daily
February 10, 2014, Monday 

Shanghai Disney Resort operators are working to ensure the smooth flow of visitors when the theme park opens next year, a top project official said.

At peak times, visitors will be directed to supporting facilities around the resort, Fan Xiping, executive deputy head of the construction headquarters of the Shanghai International Tourism Resort, told Shanghai Daily.

Plans have been made with government departments to coordinate the Metro, taxis, public and tourist buses and parking lots.

The resort will also work with the domestic tourism industry to design ticket plans that seek to balance visitor numbers on peak and trough days, Fan said.

“To keep the operation smooth and ensure the safety of visitors during peak visiting periods, extreme weather and emergencies are our top concerns,” he said.

Four parking areas with attached green areas will be built around the resort. Parking areas will have sufficient lots so visitors can choose various methods to get to the resort Ñ including subway, taxi, special bus lines and private vehicles, Fan added.

Covering 3.9 square kilometers, the resort in Chuansha in the Pudong New Area will be Disney’s first on China’s mainland.

Other supporting facilities, including commercial and visitors service centers, have also been planned near the entrances to the park, according to the Municipal Bureau of Planning and Land Resources.

Two theme hotels, recreational facilities and a lake will also feature.

The Disney Resort and support facilities will be completed by the end of 2015, the Shanghai government has said.

“All the major constructions will start this year while detailed traffic, security and emergency plans will be in place by the end of the year,” said Fan.

Disney classics meet Chinese elements

Shanghai Disney Resort is set to blend classic Disney storytelling and characters with new attractions and experiences tailored specifically for Chinese people.

“Chinese elements” have been an integral part of the resort plan since day one, said Fan.

He described these as “a promise to the visitors” and predicted that the Chinese flavor to the project would be “a highlight of the resort.”

The elements will inform scenery designs, dining facilities, entertainment and performances and the naming of the resort scenery and facilities, said Fan.

“We hope that visitors to Shanghai Disney will appreciate the scenery, parades, performances, accommodation, dining and shopping within the resort,” Fan added.

Mickey Mouse ... and industry boost

As well as bringing Mickey Mouse and friends to Shanghai, the Disney Resort is also expected to act as a driver in the development of local industries, Fan said.

Construction and management experience garnered in the project will improve management standards in domestic construction, he said.

China’s largest environmental evaluation and treatment of polluted earth has been carried out on site. Some 40,000 square meters of polluted earth have been treated, and some 200 creeks filled in.

Furthermore, tree planting, new- energy use and environmental protection have brought in global standards that combine well with local practices, added Fan.

Green areas feature nutrient-rich soil specially composed for a wide variety of trees and plants, including thousands of trees collected from across China. More than 10,000 are being planted in the resort area.

“And the resort will also boost tourism of the surrounding region, as well as the urbanization of central Pudong New Area,” Fan added.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Tourism city to be built around future Disney resort in Pudong*
Shanghai Daily
May 30, 2014 

Shanghai will build a modern tourism city in Pudong New Area surrounding the under-construction Disney resort, the city government said yesterday.

The 25-square-kilometer tourism resort will be developed into a core area around the Disney resort and five surrounding zones by 2030, the government said on its official microblog account.

Covering 3.9 square kilometers, the Disney resort in Chuansha in Pudong in the center of the international resort will be the first Disneyland on China’s mainland. It is expected to open to the public by late 2015.

A piece of the southern part of the tourism zone will become a comprehensive entertainment area with modern venues, shopping malls and a super stage. The other piece of the zone in the south will become an intermediate development area to support other zones.

A high-end headquarters zone has been planned in the northern area. To the west, an ancient town replica, wedding theme park and tourism innovation industrial park will be built. The long-term development plans calls for international communities and cultural and art colleges in the eastern zone.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

finally....disneyland in shanghai....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## thethemeparkguy (Jun 30, 2008)

*Shanghai Disneyland construction update*

Picture taken June 24, 2014.

More here:
http://www.thethemeparkguy.com/park/shanghai-disneyland/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* High-speed railway plan for Disneyland*
Shanghai Daily
July 26, 2014 

A HIGH-SPEED rail link may connect Shanghai Disneyland with city rail and air hubs, officials said yesterday.

According to a blueprint issued by the railway authority, a new station — Shanghai East Railway Station — will be built in the Pudong New Area.

This would be close to the Shanghai Disneyland, which is under construction in Chuansha in Pudong.

A high-speed link would be extended from Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station, passing through Shanghai East Railway Station and on to Pudong International Airport, said Guo Zhuxue, chief of Shanghai Railway Bureau.

This would provide a speedy link to Shanghai Disneyland, both for passengers on rail services that would otherwise terminate at Hongqiao and for visitors arriving at Pudong International Airport.

Hongqiao Railway Station is 35 kilometers from the Disneyland site, while Pudong airport is 10km from the resort. As China’s high-speed trains travel at up to 300 kilometers per hour, the distance could be covered within minutes.

Guo said exact route and specific location of the new station are still under discussion.

Shanghai Railway Bureau is working with 17 counterpart agencies around the country to create “Disney Express” services linking the resort with cities, added the official.

Under a preliminary plan, the line linking Nantong in Jiangsu Province to Shanghai will be connected to the high-speed service connecting Shanghai to Hangzhou in Zhejiang Province. This would then be extended to Disneyland and Pudong airport.

Shanghai Disneyland is scheduled to open by the end of next year, as part of the Shanghai Disney Resort.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Rapid transport for Disney resort*
18 August 2014
Shanghai Daily

TWO rapid transport systems are set to carry visitors around Shanghai Disney Resort, according to latest plans.

These will be built in the Shanghai International Tourism and Resorts Zone where the Chinese mainland’s first Disney resort is currently under construction, the Shanghai Planning and Land Resources Bureau said.

Visitors will enter the resort, which is due to open next year, by taking an extension of Metro Line 11 or shuttle buses running from a Metro Line 2 link.

According to the latest layout of the zone, these will arrive at a transit station from where passengers can choose from two rapid transit systems within the tourism area.

One is set to loop around the lake located near the theme park, which will be surrounded by hotels and recreational facilities.

The other transit system will bring visitors to a public transport hub within the zone, the plan shows.

Traffic hubs will be situated near entrances to the 3.9 square kilometer theme park to better disperse the crowds, reported news portal eastday.com.

The Shanghai International Tourism and Resorts Zone is designed to help the city become a world-famous tourist destination, with Shanghai Disney Resort at its heart, say officials.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at my new post - First Look: Shanghai Disney Resort Images Revealed by moviemasks, on Flickr







​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shanghai Disneyland opening delayed to first half of 2016: source*
Reuters _Excerpt_
February 2, 2015 

Walt Disney Co will push back the opening of Shanghai Disneyland until the first half of 2016 from a scheduled start at the end of this year due to an expansion of its plans for the theme park, said a person familiar with the matter.

Results from consumer studies and weather concerns had also played a part in the decision, said the person, adding that the change would likely be confirmed by the company on a Tuesday conference call.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Shanghai Disneyland set to open next year*
February 4, 2015
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_









_This aerial photograph taken yesterday of the Shanghai Disneyland site shows the theme park still under construction in the Pudong New Area of the city. Foreign media reported that the opening of the tourist attraction — the first of its kind on China’s mainland — has been postponed until next year. Shanghai Mayor Yang Xiong said last week that construction work would end this year. — Liu Xingzhe_

THE opening of Shanghai Disneyland, which was set to debut this year, has been put back until the first half of next year, foreign media reported yesterday.

Walt Disney Co claimed the delay was due to an expansion of its plans for the theme park, Reuters quoted a person familiar with the matter as saying.

The results of consumer studies and weather concerns had also played a part in the decision, the person said.

Chief Executive Officer Robert Iger said earlier that the company was planing to open the park in late 2015, according to Bloomberg News.

Iger, who is also Disney chairman, was scheduled to update investors on the progress of the 34 billion yuan (US$5.4 billion) park during an earnings conference call scheduled for late yesterday or early this morning, a source said on condition of anonymity as the information had not yet been made public.

Iger said in an October 10 interview on Bloomberg Television that the Shanghai park hoped to avoid the debt troubles that have plagued the company’s resort in Paris, and should benefit from a larger local population base and stronger economy.

The Wall Street Journal reported that while the delay was potentially risky for Disney, a flawed, premature opening would be worse.

To maximize the park’s impact, Disney is more likely to open it in the spring than during the winter, or close to China’s Lunar New Year holiday in early February, the report said.

Though Disney had never announced a specific opening date for its sixth park, Iger said last April that it would be in 2015.

At the same time, the project’s investors said they had agreed to boost spending by US$800 million to pay for more attractions, Reuters reported.

Shanghai Mayor Yang Xiong said last Thursday that basic construction work should be completed this year.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

good progress from the image above  :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, it looks like there is still a long way to go but the 1 year countdown is ticking!


----------



## rickyonon (Mar 8, 2015)

Disappointed we just miss out on seeing this one.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

can't wait it's on my must see list.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Opening June 16! 

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/Shanghai-Disney-Resort-to-open-on-June-16/shdaily.shtml


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Disney promises Xi 'safe, high-quality' park*
6 May 2016
China Daily _Excerpt_

Shanghai Disneyland will strive to ensure "safe and pleasing service of high quality" to its guests in China, the CEO of Walt Disney Co promised President Xi Jinping on Thursday.

Robert Iger made the remark while meeting with Xi in Beijing, just before the start of the park's trial operation on Saturday.

"It's good to see the fruits of efforts over the years," Xi said. He congratulated Iger for the upcoming official opening of the park on June 16.

The project, the first Disney park on the Chinese mainland, was approved when Xi was working as Shanghai's Party chief in 2007. It is a joint investment by Walt Disney Co and Shanghai Shendi Group Co, and revenue will be shared.

"By working together, our two countries can accomplish some big tasks," Xi said.

He said that as China-US cooperation has a solid foundation, "it is important for both sides to expand new areas of cooperation and carry on cooperation in greater depth".

"The Chinese government is totally open to such efforts" and will provide support, Xi added.

He also expressed his wish to see a bilateral investment treaty with the United States signed at an early date.

"What the Walt Disney Co has achieved in China I think is a perfect example of cooperation, but it also came after years of understanding, years of building up deep respect for one another and appreciation for each other's interests," said Iger, also deputy chief of the US-China Business Council.


----------



## TheZoolooMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

May 25th fireworks displays leading up to the June 16 opening.


----------

